# Noisy Water Pump



## aleximom (Mar 31, 2009)

I searched to see if anyone else had posted recommendations on this before and couldn't find anything . . . which I find hard to believe if anyone else's water pump is as noisy as mine. This baby will wake the dead! I'm embarrassed at how loud it is! It runs just fine, and I have no other complaints, just need to try and quiet it down a notch or two.

I've winterized now but would LOVE to figure out a solution before next year's camping season starts. So, what have you done to dull the roar??!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have mine sitting on rubber isolator pads for soundproofing, I have the compartment insulated and soundproofed, and I have flex hoses going to and from the water pump. I can hear it, but that is because I know it is running, but other than that I don't think anyone even knows it is running. (Unless they are sleeping on the drop down dinette.)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are more then a few threads and lots of options. Have you opened up the compartment to watch the pump? It will tell you a lot about why they make the noise they do.

Shurflo pump mod

Water pump noise

Water pump question

Water pump problem


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

You beat me to it, Andy. I was just going to post the link to the Shuflo pump mod. I won't replace mine before it dies, but when it does, I'll be getting the quiet one.

Doug


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 260FL. The pump cycled rapidly and made alot of noise. I read the Surflow owner's manual. One item it suggested was to remove water restrictors. These items are located at the end of the facet where the water comes out. Just unscrew the bottom end of the facet where the water comes out, with your hand, locate the plastic water restrictor, remove and put back together. I did this on all the water faucets and the shower had two; one on the shower head and one at the exit of the knobs where the water comes out. I now have more water pressure, less noise; the pump operates at a smooth continuous flow and not a shutter or rapid cycling which caused a lot of noise. The wife is very happy with the increase in water pressure.

I called Keystone and informed them of the situation, they informed me that numerous calls in regards to the water pump with noise and rapid cycling were coming in and they didn't know what to tell people and now they know and were very, very happy to hear this information. They said they were now going to pass this along to others. Obviously, this is a common situation that is happening.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Sonic2 thanks for that information. We have the same model and I plan to do that as soon as the spring hits. Did you take any pictures? (especially of the location for the shower)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

One of the older fixes that was supposed to help with water pump noise was to disconnect the water pump from the floor, put a mouse pad under it and reattach to the floor. The mouse pad help to dampen the vibration from the pump.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

aleximom said:


> I've winterized now but would LOVE to figure out a solution before next year's camping season starts. So, what have you done to dull the roar??!


When I looked at my pump...it actually seemed quieter "at the pump" than where the sounds are coming from. I think I have some of the plastic tubing rattling or banging together or against things under the shower, or in the underbelly...and that is what's making the majority of the noise.

I've also winterized too...but will be on the list in the spring!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I've winterized now but would LOVE to figure out a solution before next year's camping season starts. So, what have you done to dull the roar??!


When I looked at my pump...it actually seemed quieter "at the pump" than where the sounds are coming from. I think I have some of the plastic tubing rattling or banging together or against things under the shower, or in the underbelly...and that is what's making the majority of the noise.

I've also winterized too...but will be on the list in the spring!
[/quote]
Camping World sells soft extension hoses to decouple the pump from the hard PEX lines. They work pretty good. Isolating the pump from the floor is also a help. I wouldn't personally pull out restrictors because I try to limit the water usage. On my OB, I added an accumulator tank also which allowed me to shut off the pump when the kids went to bed and still have enough water to use the bathroom in the night.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

jake said:


> Sonic2 thanks for that information. We have the same model and I plan to do that as soon as the spring hits. Did you take any pictures? (especially of the location for the shower)


I have not taken pictures. I am going to use the mouse pad method I have read about and insulate the water pump compartment in the spring to reduce even more noise. As far as the water restrictors, they are the same as in your house. They are very small plactic items with a small hole in them to restrict the water flow. Some people have stated they hear sounds like pipes are bangning or rattling and low water pressure, I had this same problem. After I removed the water restictors the water pressure was great and the rattling and banging were gone. The rattling and banging can be caused by the rapidly cycling of the water pump causing the line to surge, thus causing movement/pulsation in the lines. I don't worry about the water usage only about the pressure (keep the wife happy). I have 3 Reliance Desert Patrol 6 Gallon Traditional Jeep Style Rigid Water Container which fit perfectly into the exterior water fill on your RV to keep my RV full of water http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002IW6IY/ref=oss_product. I also have a Thetford SmartTote LX Portable Waste Tank - 27 Gallon to easily empty my waste water.
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/thetford-smarttote-lx-portable-waste-tank-27-gallon/37871 I did replace the rear plastic wheels with steel and bearing equipped wheels. Also, I hope you have a Surge Guard, I have a 34730 model. http://www.surgeguard.com/index.html http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/portable-surge-guard/2279 Read on Outbacker web site and many web sites about other people that didn't have one and what happened. You have many electrical items in your RV (fridge,A/C,TV, wiring,etc... and other items you bring with and plug in (cell phone, lap top, Nook, etc...) Protect your investment!


----------

